
Angry Employee Deletes All of Company's Data - gibsonf1
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,325285,00.html
======
mynameishere
Evidentally, it was either her or an eventual hard drive crash.

~~~
emuload
Yeah I don't really understand why they trusted 1 person with all those
files...

------
jyu
Don't they wish they had spent the $XX/mo to do online backups!

------
kajecounterhack
Note to self: Hire people who don't read the classifieds

~~~
cdr
Note to self: If you're going to commit felony file deletion, make sure that
you at least do a good enough job that the files aren't recoverable.

~~~
marvin
Actually, being sloppy on that detail probably saved her from a lifetime of
debt slavery, or worse.

~~~
cdr
The (short) article didn't indicate that the files being recoverable effected
her criminal case at all, but I suppose that there's civil litigation as well.

------
bayareaguy
The article would have been better if they had given some idea of just how
much data was actually involved.

------
edw519
Another good argument for software as a hosted service.

------
daniel-cussen
This is the first time I here something like this happen. Yahoo may start
being careful...

